# Wu-Tang



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else going to see them in manchester?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

no, however they are ace, was listening to wu gambinos the other day, wu chronicles, amazing


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

shimmy shimmy ya FTW! awesome track


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I quite like Wu Tang when i hear it, but i never go out my way to buy/listen to any of their music.

I have to be in the right mood to listen to them & only in short amounts (I can never listen to a whole album by them all the way through).

I'm more into the old school Westcoast hip-hop (in general), but do like Mobb Deep, Nas, Biggie etc from the East coast


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Not the same without ODB,but do love the WuTang.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ghostface killah - pretty toney album is good,


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I went to see method And redman couple of years back in Glasgow. One of the best gigs I've been to. They were absolutely awesome and both off their heads. Redman jumped onto us in the crowd. His foot struck me in the face lol


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

no...........


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

No but going to see them in Edinburgh... Can't wait :thumb:


----------

